# Tyan S2882



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a notice, for those who would ever use configurations based on this motherboard: upgrade to the latest BIOS.
I had issues with this motherboard on both OpenSolaris and FreeBSD (it suddenly completely hung for no reason).
Upgrading to the latest BIOS solved the issue.


----------

